# Need answers on a semi-feral cat.



## GTBill (May 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Last August we had a mother cat (Mama) show up with her two kittens that were just finishing up nursing. She was extremely feral (actually downright mean) but her two boys are (were) great. We set about trying to catch all three. We were very unsuccessful. My wife started feeding all three. Finally we caught Mattie, had him neutered with shots and brought him back home. Early on Mattie allowed us to touch him but Scaredy lived up to his name and bolted anytime anyone tried to pet him. Mama disappeared after a month or so. 

You could tell Mattie and Scaredy really loved each other. We're new to cats (dog people) and it was amazing to see them interact. Unfortunately, we never caught Scaredy to have him neutered. He has been gone now for over a week. Mattie is in serious emotional pain (seriously). He has the most mournful meow. He comes into our house for an hour or two most nights. Sometimes he takes a cat nap and will let out a meow like he's missing his brother.

A month ago Mama showed up looking pregnant. We tried and tried to catch her but couldn't. Then she came around with FOUR kittens. Another trip to get the rare cat trap from the humane society. After a couple of weeks it was available. When the kittens started eating cat food we caught a kitten and, finally, Mama. Mattie is relaxing a bit more (Mama hated him, chased him and hissed at him). He feared her.

Now for my question (if anyone is still reading!): We need to catch the three kittens but we were wondering if we could keep a boy (neutered of course) as a companion for Mattie. How would Mattie react? Would he adopt him as the brother he has lost? Or would he be territorial (he has been neutered). Is this a bad idea? Thanks in advance for any input I might get.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm reading!  If you take your time with the introduction period, I think you have a good chance of having Mattie accept the kitten. Here's a post I made with the general outline that the Siamese Rescue Organization gave me:



> I adopted my Nina from the Siamese Rescue Org., and they recommend a slow introduction, about 5 -7 days in different rooms, with no contact. Just exchange bedding.
> 
> Exchange rooms for a day or two. Then allow them in the same room, with one in a playpen or carrier, and watch their reactions. Interactive toys would come in handy.
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean that they will become fast friends immediately, but if you take your time, they might just surprise you!

My two were both laid back, so they couldn't wait to meet each other. I hope you have the same luck.

Let us know!


----------



## GTBill (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Jeanie,

Great information.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're quite welcome! A drop of vanilla on the back of each cat/kitten's neck will give them the same scent, and that should also help.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

GTBill I would also suggest you have your new indoor kitty tested for FIV/FeLV since he came from a feral mom and out of doors. 

I just trapped an orange kitty that was coming to my friends yard for the last two years. (She never got around to trapping him even when I brought her a trap) It turned out he was FIV and semi feral. There is no way I could release him and keep an eye on him so when he was in full blown FIV to have him put down then. Its all very sad.


----------

